# Music storage??



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

*Please*
Can anyone advise me of a good on line storage for music, free if possible, one that will allow me to send selected items to friends and sites such as this, and above all easy to use, this is something that is new to me.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Andante said:


> *Please*
> Can anyone advise me of a good on line storage for music, free if possible, one that will allow me to send selected items to friends and sites such as this, and above all easy to use, this is something that is new to me.


Hi,

I use Box.net. They give me 1 gig of memor . When you upload a file, on the right-click menu, there is an option to create a public link where people can listen to that file. Of course, it's free.

http://www.box.net/

Example of a shared file:

http://www.box.net/shared/r60zci30fy


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

FTP. 

(Need more characters...)


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I use rapidshare.com. There are some restrictions if you are a free user, but it works very good for me.

They have an application (Rapidget) which makes the uploading tasks a lot easier.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Try www.soundclick.com

You can upload any number of MP3 songs/pieces free if you don't mind the MP3 at 128kb bitrate (which seems fairly standard and adequate); and if the MP3 file is 10Mb or less. You can leave them there indefinitely. You also decide to give a listener the ability to download them or just stream them so they can't be downloaded. Or even sell the songs if you want.

They do a premium service where you can upload MP3s up to 40Mb and 256kb rate. That costs $9.95. (I think the premium details are right, short of looking them up).

Free or premium, you can also upload a small picture to show on the player and set up an "artist page" etc.

To embed a link to your piece (or page) in a site like this or an email, you use the "linking tool" under "Band Administration". All you do is copy the http stuff for your song to the site/email.

The obligatory "ads" are less obtrusive on Soundclick than most other sites I've visited.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Thank you all, I shall try each recommendation, you are very helpful
I thought my problems would be solved with BB,  there is always something new to learn, no matter how old you are.


----------

